# Sales pitch, or the truth?



## USMCshamusmom (May 23, 2004)

saw an ad for a half shetland/ half welsh colt on a horse sales website today, and the seller said the pony will be eligible for registration in the new half shetland registry that aspc is setting up. Truth, or half truth, or outright scam to get the colt sold? Inquiring minds want to know! He is not referring to the ASPR is he? or is he? Somebody please enlighten me!


----------



## spazkat (May 24, 2004)

As far as I know, yes they are setting up a registry for all ponies that are either half hshetalnd, half mini, or half ASPR. But.... it is only to be a registry service. They will provide papers for them (like a sport pony registry) but a this time have no plans to provide shows for them or anything.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Spaz, I thought someone woul know.... hmmmmmm......


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 24, 2004)

Is it that this will be great for those that want the ASPC/AMHR cross to have reg stock or show parantage until such time as horses can be hardshipped in? at least that is what i was told


----------



## Karen S (May 25, 2004)

Hi USMCshamusmom,

Yes, the new National Show Pony Registry is a real thing that should be up and running the first of 2005. This is a new sport pony registry that will hold registration papers only. This is for ponies 14.2 and under. The main qualification is that this pony must have one parent registered with the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR and the other parent can be from a registered parent from another registry ie..Quarter Horse, Welsh, Paint, Morgan etc. or that second parent can be a grade horse.

This all came about when a group of people contacted the registry about helping them with these type of ponies. They needed someone to handle their paperwork for them. At this time NO SHOWS are in the plan. I'm also looking into purchasing a nice Quarter Horse mare to breed to my Shetland stallion to produce a nice riding horse for myself. This is where the market is going and I think it's great that the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR is opening another door to help promote our Miniatures & Shetlands. Watch your Journal for additional details. After convention we will probably will know more.

If you have any questions concerning this you can contact Tom Demry director for Area 3 as he was the one that presented the information to the Board of Directors at convention last year. His phone #352-498-4203.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------

